# moaon aabe???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Can i get the correct way to pronounce this?? Tnx. Hg


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Moaon Aabe, or more commonly seen as Molon Labe, is generally pronounced "Mulawn Laubby", of some similar facsimile thereof.


----------

